# Website errors



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I found this site and it talks about some common errors.

1. Believing people care about you and your web site.
2. A man from Mars can't figure out what your web site is about in less than four seconds.
3. Using design elements that get in the way of your visitors.
4. Thinking your web site is your marketing strategy.
5. Have you ever seen another web site? Really? Doesn't look like it.
6. Navigational failure.
7. Using Mystery Meat Navigation.
8. Site lacks Heroin Content.
9. Forgetting the purpose of text.
10. Too much material on one page.
11. Confusing web design with a magic trick.
12. Misusing Flash.
13. Misunderstanding the use of graphics.
14. Mystical belief in the power of web standards, usability, and tableless CSS.
15. Javascript


----------

